# H&K version of ruger lcp



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

In a perfect world, H&K would make a 9mm the size of a ruger lcp. I can assure all of you that prayer doesn't work, or one would be on the market by now. Thanks for nothing, allah..


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Rohrbaugh R-9. Pricey though.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

The rorbaugh just isn't doin' it for me. It might me ok, but H&K quality is completely in another league IMO. I don't see why H&K couldn't make a 9mm the size of an LCP. With a slide that stayed open on the last round and a hammer. Game over, that's my dream gun.
I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Kahr comes pretty darn close.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Never had either an H&K or a Rorbaugh. The praise of H&K quality in firearms is justified from what I read, but I can't say I'm convinced it carries over to the marketing department:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MLB said:


> Never had either an H&K or a Rorbaugh. The praise of H&K quality in firearms is justified from what I read, but I can't say I'm convinced it carries over to the marketing department:


:anim_lol: No matter how many times I see it, I still have to laugh.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Hey,

How many OTHER pistols will still function perfectly with the rounds in the mag reversed? 

Jesse


P.S. Just kiddin' of course, but there is a Sears commercial showing someone using Sears drill on a 2X4 with the drill bit going backwards.. I just never understand why whoever it is that is in charge of those Public Relations type commercials don't do a bit more homework before producing something obviously WRONG...

And apparently NO ONE remotely familiar with firearms, mags, etc. ever had a look at the famous H&K ad before it was released...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> In a perfect world, H&K would make a 9mm the size of a ruger lcp. I can assure all of you that prayer doesn't work, or one would be on the market by now. Thanks for nothing, allah..





algore is a fatwoman said:


> The rorbaugh just isn't doin' it for me. It might me ok, but H&K quality is completely in another league IMO. I don't see why H&K couldn't make a 9mm the size of an LCP. With a slide that stayed open on the last round and a hammer. Game over, that's my dream gun.
> I'm not holding my breath though.


I won't get into the "quality" dispute, but you should know that the reason that the "rorbaugh" [_sic_] doesn't have a slide stop (and the Ruger LCP doesn't either) is that providing one would increase the gun's size.
Further, there are antique pocket semi-autos that have (single-action) hammers, but the idea turned out to be a bad one due to both lint-and-crud collection and safety issues. The Ruger LCP's hammer stays down (DAO action), as does the Kel-Tec's and the AMT Backup's, which helps correct the problem. Pocket single-actions, though, are more subject to safety-lever "wipe off" than are belt-holstered pistols. Also, the lint-and-crud problem now would have two areas to affect: hammer and safety-lever.
Life is, sorry to say, a series of compromises. I have somewhat the same wish list as you do, and I, too, am not holding my breath.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

MLB said:


>


Amazing . . . Simply amazing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> The rorbaugh just isn't doin' it for me. It might me ok, but H&K quality is completely in another league IMO. I don't see why H&K couldn't make a 9mm the size of an LCP. With a slide that stayed open on the last round and a hammer. Game over, that's my dream gun.
> I'm not holding my breath though.


S&W just came out with a pocket-size .380 that sports both a magazine-actuated slide stop and a safety lever! Not only that, but it has a built-in laser.


----------

